# BedLiner/Undercoating on Golf Cart



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

So I have my golf cart at the house and there are some pretty good rust spots on the back step plate and side rails...see pic. I have buffed/sanded it all down (pic is old) and am ready to paint/bed-liner. I put a coat of Herculiner on one side of one of the handrails and I do not like it at all. It is very thin when applying and it is a lot more rubbery than I though it would be once hardened and I just don't like the texture. What say you on using 3M Undercoating (link below) for it? Does anybody have any experience with this? Either that or I will just spray paint it black and be done with it. Keep in mind this is a golf cart that gets used at the ranch......it doesn't have to be perfect.

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/MMM0/03584.oap?ck=Search_03584_-1_-1&keyword=03584


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

Give Kasey or Greg a call 713-463-0500. They own Hitch Pros and do spray on bed liners. They've sprayed a golf cart before, plus they are 2Cool sponsors.

http://www.hitchpros.com

JR


----------

